# AFI Fellows 2010



## spike87 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thought I would start a separate discussion for all accepted fellows especially since the other AFI thread has gone quiet.

We could use this forum to keep in touch, post housing info, etc...

Funny enough, I live right down the street from AFI so I'd be happy to talk about the area. Personally, I think I want to move a bit west before school starts since I have a lot of friends on the westside. West Hollywood seems like a happy medium.

I'm a 22-year-old New York transplant that moved out to L.A. 5 years ago for school. Since graduation I've been working at a consulting firm.

Anyway, I'm excited to meet you all in a few months! 

Ade- Screenwriting Fellow


----------



## levimfs (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm Levi. From Missouri. I will be attending in the fall. Not sure when I am going to move out there yet. Lots to do. I am pretty excited to have the chance to work with a bunch of talented and like- minded people. Seems like an incredible opportunity. Well let me know how everything is progressing. Does anyone know when we start registering and stuff like that?

Levi- screenwriting


----------



## AnnieHall (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi guys 
Has anyone got a scholarship or anything? 
I'm in screenwriting too, but still debating...


----------



## eRicher (Apr 5, 2010)

cool u are all in, im on editing and still wating for April 15 ha, really hope to work with you all, send me some good vibes!


----------



## L@la (Apr 6, 2010)

There are a lot of us still waiting. 
I think that's why the other thread went dark. I expect it to pick up again next week. 
I know I'm getting nervous.


----------



## spike87 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, Levi. Not sure when we start registering. They're supposed to send an orientation packet after you send in your deposit. I'm waiting on that now.

Good look to all still waiting!


----------



## levimfs (Apr 6, 2010)

Sending all the good vibes that I can. Spike, how did you pay your deposit? The information I have didn't have directions about how to pay it. I am planning on calling Tina tomorrow.


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 6, 2010)

guys.. i cant seem to find the other afi thread.. has it been deleted???


----------



## L@la (Apr 7, 2010)

Ajaralive, 

It hasn't been deleted. The site was rearranged, so now all the AFI threads, past and present, are under one place. 
Forums/graduate film school reviews and advice/American Film Institute. You'll find it in there, just under this thread.


----------



## Alexmarquez (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey eRicher!  Where from Mexico are you?  I'm also mexican, applied for the directing program, had my interview a couple of weeks back and I'm also waiting (anxiously may I add) for April 15th!  Congratulations to all of you who already made it in, hope to see you in August!


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 7, 2010)

> Originally posted by L@la:
> Ajaralive,
> 
> It hasn't been deleted. The site was rearranged, so now all the AFI threads, past and present, are under one place.
> Forums/graduate film school reviews and advice/American Film Institute. You'll find it in there, just under this thread.



Thanks Lola!!  I also spotted a financial aid thread under that list! .. the wait to the 15th is killing me! How many editors do we have on the board? (I've counted yiling, eRicher, rainmaker till now.. is there anyone else?)


----------



## levimfs (Apr 8, 2010)

My deposit is going in today. Did anyone get the orientation package yet?


----------



## Yiling (Apr 8, 2010)

@ajaralive,
nice to see another editor here. 
I'm getting nervous about the coming day...


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 8, 2010)

> Originally posted by Yiling:
> @ajaralive,
> nice to see another editor here.
> I'm getting nervous about the coming day...



trust me.. i am too!


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 8, 2010)

yiling / eRicher - what is your background?

I have 5 years of experience making short/ documentary films in mumbai. I have an engineering degree from a local mumbai college. i've worked with a few local bollywood editors as an assistant and really want to go to afi for the access to the equipment.


----------



## eRicher (Apr 11, 2010)

@ajaralive

Hi! very nervous at this point. About my experience, communications degree, worked editing at local tv shows, some bad some not so bad, couple shorts, short docu's, currently I do corporate videos through a video business I opened about two years ago.  I'm more cinema oriented and that's why I want to join AFI, for the storytelling focus of the editing I already love.


----------



## spike87 (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by levimfs:
> My deposit is going in today. Did anyone get the orientation package yet?



Nothing on my end yet. : )


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 11, 2010)

> Originally posted by eRicher:
> @ajaralive
> 
> Hi! very nervous at this point. About my experience, communications degree, worked editing at local tv shows, some bad some not so bad, couple shorts, short docu's, currently I do corporate videos through a video business I opened about two years ago.  I'm more cinema oriented and that's why I want to join AFI, for the storytelling focus of the editing I already love.



Thanks eRicher! Best of luck!


----------



## Yiling (Apr 11, 2010)

@ajaralive

I got a BA in Radio & TV and have been working in documentary filmmaking for six years after graduation. I worked as a videographer in the beginning, and gradually found my interests in editing. Now I think it's time for me to switch to fictions to probe more possibilities in storytelling.

The Bollywood films are fantastic!


----------



## ajaralive (Apr 12, 2010)

> Originally posted by Yiling:
> @ajaralive
> 
> I got a BA in Radio & TV and have been working in documentary filmmaking for six years after graduation. I worked as a videographer in the beginning, and gradually found my interests in editing. Now I think it's time for me to switch to fictions to probe more possibilities in storytelling.
> ...



hah.. yea.. it's a rollercoaster ride. told a few very colourful stories!


----------



## Kieran (Apr 13, 2010)

I started a Facebook group for incoming fellows, because obviously it needed to be done. Search for "American Film Institute Incoming Fellows 2010." If you can't find it just friend request me: Kieran Valla.

Let the facebook stalking commence!


----------



## L@la (Apr 14, 2010)

Just joined - yay!

For those of you who have gone through this already, what's next? 
I just got the e-mail, nothing more.


----------



## agagnon87 (Apr 14, 2010)

I just joined the facebook group too.  Kieran you're from Brooklyn?  I'm actually headed out to NYC for about a month and a half right before school starts.


----------



## samot (Apr 14, 2010)

i requested to join the facebook group ... would like see my fellow future fellows, are you the moderator Kieran?


----------



## Kieran (Apr 14, 2010)

agagnon - lemme know when you're in NY, would definitely meet up for some drinks. I'll probably be leaving Brooklyn in early August to head to LA.

samot - I started the group, but once people join I am setting everyone to Admin status, so we can all add people and change stuff.


----------



## Woo (Apr 15, 2010)

I just requested to join. Directing fellow.


----------



## yc (Apr 18, 2010)

I requested! (facebook)


----------



## Chris W (Apr 22, 2010)

I've added a Facebook "Like" button to the forum pages by the way, if you want to try using that as well.


----------



## Jermaine Jae (Apr 23, 2010)

Looks like its time to get a FaceBook.


----------

